# The Coca-Cola Happiness Machine



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2010)

Wish my job had this coke machine! :lol: 
[yt]lqT_dPApj9U&[/yt]

Seems it's going to be traveling around. 
A neat idea and a nice effort on their part to sell more of their product.


----------



## masurai (Jan 14, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Wish my job had this coke machine!



I think we all do


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 15, 2010)

How fun! I loved the girl that hugged the machine and said, "I love you Coke".


----------



## crushing (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like high fructose fun!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 15, 2010)

KEWL!  I want one.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome marketing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm happy already


----------



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 15, 2010)

Other companies that sell their products in vending machines should get on this train ASAP!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2010)

Teufel Freundin said:


> Other companies that sell their products in vending machines should get on this train ASAP!


Oh yeah... they WILL... as soon as it gets out enough... but people will remember COKE DID IT FIRST! and so they got the jump...

Betcha the board at Pepsico is not happy with their marketing dept right now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2010)

Add sugar back in to the mix, bet sales go up.  Pepsi's real sugar stuff is selling out locally.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2010)

{Chuckles}  Indeed a good marketing idea.

I would have been in an awful quandry if I'd been the first in the video, I do admit - due to my ultra-honest upbringing I'd be looking about for someone to report the 'malfunctioning' machine to :lol:.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 16, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> {Chuckles} Indeed a good marketing idea.
> 
> I would have been in an awful quandry if I'd been the first in the video, I do admit - due to my ultra-honest upbringing I'd be looking about for someone to report the 'malfunctioning' machine to :lol:.


 
Or any of us late at night after practice, seeing a hand coming out of a machine towards us.

Out comes the sword, slice, oops, ooohhhh ****. Sorry about that...


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually, Pepsi does something "similar" at my office 

It doesn't serve pizza, offer flowers, or make six foot subs appear out of seemingly nowhere 

But what we do get two vending machines stocked with Pepsi products (Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Aquafina) and a few local products that don't compete with Pepsi (Verifine, Poland Springs).  They don't do this for free.  However, they do it at a price point that is low enough for the company to absorb the cost so the end result is we employees get the soda at no additional cost to us.


----------

